# Why I don't raft



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Yep, that's some pretty sick shit...

Back in early April I was on Westwater with a group of seasoned rafters that had all been rafting for decades. All told there were probably a couple of centuries of rafting experience among about 10 of us. Several have double digit trips on the Grand under their belts and most had boated just about every Western river, big and small. That night at Upper Little D the beer flowed & stories were told and at some point they started talking about big water Cat trips. The general feeling emerged that no one was interested in running Cataract over about 40K cfs - these guys had been there and done that, and didn't need to do it again. 

SYOTR,

--Andy H.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Cataract is the funnest river trip i have ever been on, period! especially since you can float the river all the way to hite....


----------

